# .bin Firmware entpacken



## werner_sg (7. April 2012)

Hallo,

suche nach einer Lösung die Firmware einer IP Kamera zu entpacken und die Sprache drin zu bearbeiten.

Sprich habe eine Kamera aus Asien mit viel suchen habe ich eine passende Firmware in English gefunden, Deutsch gibts nicht zumindest noch nirgends zu finden.

Meine Überlegung die Sprachfiles in der Firmware via resource Hacker zu modifzieren, müssen ja irgendwo anelegt sein  .

Habe aber noch nichts gefunden wie ich die Firmware entpacken und nacher wieder packen kann, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist ohne die Firmware komplett neu zu programieren, was den Aufwand nicht wert wäre.

Vieleicht hat ja einer ne Idee oder hat sowas schon mal gemacht.

Werner


----------



## ComFreek (7. April 2012)

Erstmal müsste man herausfinden, ob ein bekanntest Format (z.B. zip) benutzt wird.

Dazu kann man die magische Zahl überprüfen, sprich kopier mit einem beliebigen Hexeditor die ersten Bytes mal heraus und poste sie hier.


Ansonsten kann du auch einfach mal mit z.B. 7-zip probieren die Datei zu öffnen.


----------



## werner_sg (7. April 2012)

Hallo ComFreek,

Ist keine Zip oder ähnliche Datei das entpacken mit den gängigen packern hatte ich schon probiert.

habe die Datei mal auf meinen Server gelegt http://friju.com/firmware-eng.bin vieleicht hilft das ja weiter

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für die Mühe


----------



## saftmeister (8. April 2012)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://bitsum.com/firmware_mod_kit.htm

Besser wäre es, wenn du das unter Linux machen würdest (VMWare-Player+Distro deiner Wahl) wenn du es nicht ohnehin schon nativ verwendest.

EDIT: Vergiss den Vorschlag, das Tool bearbeitet Firmware für Router.

Ich hab aber mal das File analysiert: Es ist mit keinem unter meinem Fedora 14 bekannten Verfahren komprimiert - File-Typ is laut file: data. Es befindet sich ein Linux-Kernel darin - strings | grep -i linux liefert "Uncrompressing Linux..." und andere interessante Informationen.

Du könntest Glück haben: In dem Teil ist eine Busybox drin. Nun liegt es an dir, was du mit der Info machst ;-)


----------



## werner_sg (8. April 2012)

Danke für die Info, werde mich da mal etwas reinknien.

Aber vorher erst mal ne Linux Umgebung aufbauen , habe da außer Serverseitig seit Jahren nicht mehr so richtig reingeschaut ;-), weil alle von mir verwendeten Progs halt auf Billy Systemen besser laufen ( zumindest der Hauptteil ).

Denke mal aber das wird schon, es eilt ja nicht also kann ich das in Ruhe angehen.

Werner


----------

